# Report: FWC Artificial Reef Workshop



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I feel the workshop went very well. I learned a lot about fish habitat monitoring, how fish counts are used to determine fishing seasons & bag limits, as well as the main benefits of artificial reefs from a fisheries management perspective. It was well worth the time. Kudos to FWC, Robert Turpin, and all of the supporting groups that helped put it on.

I also got to meet several PFF members. It is great to be able to connect a name/handle with a face!

Whack 'um


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

WmSm - Very good to meet you and the Mrs. The reef proposal we discussed is going forward. I'll send a PM/email with the Coordinates. 

I also added a thread to the four doctorate level fish stock discussion.

Cheers,
Bob


----------

